# what's involved in moving from jobseekers benefit to jobseekers allowance?



## patser (30 Dec 2009)

hi

Does anyone know whats involved in moving from jobseekers benefit to jobseekers allowance?

I know its means tested but do they call to your house and ask 50 questions?

thanks


----------



## pudds (30 Dec 2009)

*Re: whats involved in moving from jobseekers benefit to jobseekers allowance?*



patser said:


> hi
> 
> Does anyone know whats involved in moving from jobseekers benefit to jobseekers allowance?
> 
> ...



they usually call out to your home to check over your details and the household situation.


----------



## gipimann (30 Dec 2009)

*Re: whats involved in moving from jobseekers benefit to jobseekers allowance?*

I think that most means assessments are now done "at the desk", based on the application form and any supporting documents requested.


----------



## Welfarite (31 Dec 2009)

Moved to correct forum; read keypost guide.


----------



## jotto (31 Dec 2009)

I had this a couple of months ago. As Gipimann says its done at the desk. They didn't call out to me.


----------



## Welfarite (1 Jan 2010)

It's straight forward enough as you are moving from JB.


----------



## g1g (1 Jan 2010)

be aware though there may be a delay of a few weeks (I know someone who waited 10 weeks) between JB and JA so you could be without money for a while unless you contact your community welfare officer (HSE).


----------



## gipimann (1 Jan 2010)

Have a read of the " SWA - will I qualify" leaflet which is linked at the top of this forum for information on Supplementary Welfare Allowance administered by CWOs in the HSE.


----------



## zaffib (9 Jan 2010)

could anybody please tell me what i would need to bring with me for a means test my husband works part time is it payslips ? P. 60's bankstatements i rang social welfare today and was none the wiser after it thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## Welfarite (9 Jan 2010)

Bring payslips, bank statements and evidence of all income/means.


----------



## zaffib (9 Jan 2010)

thank you for that nobody seems to want to give the right information i can get that orginised now


----------



## Edel V (11 Jan 2010)

I wouldn't hold my breath for it to be a dealt with swiftly. I applied for the JA means test at the end of October and am stlll waiting for it to be processed. I have rang and called in to the SW office numerous times but am always told the same thing, that there is a backlog and they will get to me when they can. The CWO won't deal with me because there is some money coming into the house.

Edel


----------



## Rois (11 Jan 2010)

+1

I've been waiting since February 2009 for the means test.  

Same story every time .. the size of the backlog.  However, I've been receiving SWA for the past 3 months.


----------



## blanch (12 Jan 2010)

while your waiting i,ve been told to go to the relieving officer in my local health center but because i have some small saving am i wasting my time ?? thanks


----------



## gipimann (12 Jan 2010)

It depends on the amount of savings you have.    The first €5000 of savings won't be assessed.


----------



## blanch (12 Jan 2010)

thanks ,i,ve got 8000 in my bank but stupidly fixed it till june ,will i get any payment off the releiving officer or will she take this into account and give me nothing as i have no income till i,m means tested


----------



## gipimann (12 Jan 2010)

Total savings of €8000 would not disallow you from SWA, and the fact that you can't access it may make a difference.

Make an application to the Community Welfare Officer who will calculate your exact entitlement.

(by the way, they haven't been called Relieving Officers since the days of the workhouse ).


----------



## blanch (6 Feb 2010)

i had 12000 fixed till may and went to see the community welfare officer and she was great and your allowed 5000 and its 1 euro taken off for every 1000 euro after that you have so i was deducted 7 euro off my payment while i,m waiting to be means tested


----------

